# Making something work



## radar67 (Nov 8, 2006)

I started turning a bowl for a gift about a month ago. I ran into a little trouble as I got deeper into the bowl with rot and holes. I figured out a way to make it work, so I though I would share.




























As you can see, the inside of the bowl is not looking too good. I'll show the finished product as soon as the finish dries and I get a picture.


----------



## radar67 (Nov 8, 2006)

Here are the finished pictures of my bowl. I made a candle holder out of it by using Clear casting resin. The votive holder is embedded in the resin.



















What do you think?


----------



## Big Dave (Sep 16, 2006)

Looks great. Cool idea. Now where did I hear the idea for casting resin.:whistling2:


----------



## Burlkraft (Oct 15, 2006)

Nice save Radar :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

That turned out nice....:yes: :yes:


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

That's great conservationism combined with creativism combined with industriousness. 
It's condustritivism! Nice work.


----------



## radar67 (Nov 8, 2006)

Big Dave said:


> Now where did I hear the idea for casting resin.:whistling2:


I had some casting resin on hand to make pen blanks out of. After seeing the blanks with snake skin embedded, I figured I could embed other items as well. This idea came out of the blue since the gift was for a lady who provided me several logs.


----------



## Osage (Nov 16, 2006)

Great way to save the bowl. 

This isn't my own work, so I feel I can brag about something along the lines of your proejct. Roger Viager is a member of our turning club and specializes in taking rotten wood like you found and turning it into beautiful pieces.

The October newsletter has two of his pieces. The first is what we have called "air turning". It has more pieces missing than are there. The second is turned from an old (more than 50 years is what I heard) piece of hedge post. He left the top natural. 

Here is a link to the newsletter. I hope it gives you even more ideas. 

http://www.qcwoodturners.com/october2006.pmd.pdf


----------



## radar67 (Nov 8, 2006)

I really liked the hedge post turning, and it looks something within my level of experience. The bowl that is half there is impressive, as well as intimidating. Thanks for the link.


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

Osage that is some beautiful work. Thanks for the link. :icon_wink:


----------



## Burlkraft (Oct 15, 2006)

Hey Osage....Thanks for the link. That's a pretty nice club newsletter.
You must have a pretty active club. That's always good to see...:yes: :yes:


----------



## Osage (Nov 16, 2006)

Thanks for the compliment Burlkraft. I'd say we have an active group with some very talented turners. 

Looks like you live not too far away. If your travels ever take you near Davenport, Iowa on the 3rd Tuesday of the month, let me know and I'll take you to the meeting.

We always have a critique table with items people have recently completed and also a very informative technic demonstration. Also lots of good folks.

Stop by if you can.


----------

